# Patellar clunk syndrome after TKR



## pochranek (Mar 30, 2015)

Notes from the doctor state:

"The scope was initially placed into the suprapatellar pouch, revealing the anticipated focal scar tissue at the superior pole of the patella that is so consistent with the patellar clunk syndrome.  the amount of scar tissue was significant.  Medial and lateral gutter revealed minor scarring.  There was some scar in the intercondylar notch overlying the cam of the tibial component.  The superolateral portal was established and the superior scar tissue removed with the combination of electrocautery and a shaver.  At this point, range of motion of the knee could be accomplished with absolutely no evident of the patella catching or clunking".

I am at a loss as to the appropriate code(s) to use for this procedure.  If I need an unlisted procedure I will also need a comparable code to go with it.

Thank you for your help!

Peggy


----------



## coderguy1939 (Apr 6, 2015)

Sounds like the surgeon is doing arthroscopic lysis of adhesions.  Check w/the surgeon and see if 29884 is appropriate.


----------

